# Ugly String Trackers



## jerry russell (Mar 31, 2015)

I am a gigantic fan of string trackers and that is no secret. I have had them save the day on many animals over the last 25 years. There is really only one draw back to using one and it is that they are ugly as sin on a good looking bow. I have sat for years trying to think of a way to hide that ugly black shiny spool cover. Recently I spent some time over at The house of Al and we discussed trying to make a leather cover. Well, my leather making skills are not what you would call first rate. So I put the project off again. 

Recently I saw a post on another trad forum where a fellow named Chad Orde had made a really nice looking leather cover for his tracker that strapped on a long bow. Some of you may have seen it on Chrispen's bow recently. A good design but I shoot a unit from my stabilizer insert and I also had concerns about the longevity of that design in that it did not have the plastic spool cover. 

Well I got with Chad on the phone and gave him my thoughts on a design that had been in my head for a long time and he also had great ideas and mad leather working skills. He sent me this prototype and folks, he NAILED IT. I LOVE the design and workmanship. I ordered two right away. 
Finally my string tracker looks like it belongs. 

The cost is about right, but trust me folks, there is a ton of craftsmanship in this cover. Worth every penny.

I have his contact info if you have an interest; please pm me for details.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## sawtooth (Apr 1, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 2, 2015)

A question ..... Where would I, or how would I attach the string to a wooden arrow?


----------



## beaulesye10 (Apr 2, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> A question ..... Where would I, or how would I attach the string to a wooden arrow?



Wrap a piece of the sticky side velcro just behind the broadhead and the string will tie on there and stay in place.


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 2, 2015)

Dendy you can also make a tiny notch just behind the head and secure the line with an improved clinch knot.  I did it for year that way.


----------



## chenryiv (Apr 2, 2015)

beaulesye10 said:


> Wrap a piece of the sticky side velcro just behind the broadhead and the string will tie on there and stay in place.



Dendy, I do the same thing. Works great.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 2, 2015)

thanks fellas. that makes perfect sense.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 2, 2015)

beaulesye10 said:


> Wrap a piece of the sticky side velcro just behind the broadhead and the string will tie on there and stay in place.



Great idea with the Velcro, thanks for the tip. I have leftover leather from some holsters that I made this winter. I will have to make on for myself.  Jerry and Crispen, those look great.


----------



## gurn (May 2, 2015)

Sure looks ah lot better. If I'm in shape to hunt this year I gotta get one of those to try out.


----------

